# Gtechniq Crystal Serum Ultra or Crystal Serum Light?



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Firstly, this may be in the wrong section so please move if needs be.

Right down to business.

I have my Molten Orange ST Fiesta (as shown below) booked in next week to be paint corrected and to have a Gtechniq ceramic coating applied, however I can't decide if I should go for either the Crystal Serum Ultra or Crystal Serum Light along with the EXOv4 hydrophobic coating.



















Can anyone who had previous experience of these give me any reasons why I should go for one over the other?

Many thanks.
John


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Have a word with the detailer,,he will advise which is best.

Andy


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

shy-talk said:


> Have a word with the detailer,,he will advise which is best.
> 
> Andy


The Ultra is clearly the best as it's top of the pile, I'm just wondering if it's worth the extra £150


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Think the ultra might have a 9 year warranty as opposed to 5?


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

suds said:


> Think the ultra might have a 9 year warranty as opposed to 5?


It does


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

I’m in the same boat too but have to wait till September until the car arrives!! 

What sort of prices are you being quoted for the light and exo if you don’t mind me asking? Had a couple of quotes and it’s not cheap but I’m sure it’s worth it 

Also I thought the ultra was only 7 not 9 years


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

ikon66 said:


> I'm in the same boat too but have to wait till September until the car arrives!!
> 
> What sort of prices are you being quoted for the light and exo if you don't mind me asking? Had a couple of quotes and it's not cheap but I'm sure it's worth it
> 
> Also I thought the ultra was only 7 not 9 years


You've got mail.

I'll let you know what I end up deciding to go with and any tips I can give you along the way to hopefully help make your job a bit easier in deciding.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Doesn't the warranty require annual details by the accredited detailer which entails localised repair and recovering? 

Do you see yourself owning the car more than the 5 years you'll get warrantied with CSL light? 

I've been really impressed with CSL and exo v2 for durability and dirt repellency. Other than outright durability does ultra give anything more than light?

Ps love the look of the ST on the team dynamics.


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Yellow Dave said:


> Doesn't the warranty require annual details by the accredited detailer which entails localised repair and recovering?
> 
> Do you see yourself owning the car more than the 5 years you'll get warrantied with CSL light?
> 
> ...


It just needs to be checked every 12 months, doesn't necessarily need detailed by them.

According to Gtechniq the CSU Black will have better Gloss, Slickness, Chemical and UV Resistance. I think the main thing I was wanting to know is, is there any visible difference it how the finish on the car will appear between either?

To be honest I could own it longer than the 5 years. I'm over the moon with it, but who knows what the future holds though.

Thanks very much by the way, it was a risk going for them as they were a big change from what way on the car but I'm so happy with how they, the lowering and the front splitter have turned out.


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

So, I decided to go for the Crystal Serum Ultra and ExoV4, picked the car up last night after having the work done and first impressions are its outstanding. Really makes the colour pop on the car and its smooth as a babies bum lol. Obviously I'm now in the limbo stage of not being able to wash the car for a week and with no rain in sight its going to be a while before I get to see how it handles water, but rest assured when it does finally get wet, I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice, any pics?


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Slick 77 said:


> Nice, any pics?


Have a few, will get them uploaded over the weekend hopefully :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Jmax said:


> So, I decided to go for the Crystal Serum Ultra and ExoV4, picked the car up last night after having the work done and first impressions are its outstanding. Really makes the colour pop on the car and its smooth as a babies bum lol. Obviously I'm now in the limbo stage of not being able to wash the car for a week and with no rain in sight its going to be a while before I get to see how it handles water, but rest assured when it does finally get wet, I'll let you all know how it goes.


You won't be disappointed!

Enjoy:detailer:

Chris


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

I've updated my project thread if anyone wants to see any photos of the car/work

Project thread

Thanks,
John


----------

